# children's/baby bike trailer



## kimpower_1 (20 Jan 2009)

hello all I am new to this forum so bear with me 

I own a double trailer (knowing we would have more children in the future) and used it with my 3 year old son strapped in the middle and he loved it and so did I now have a extra addition to the family and she’s now 9 months old and after pregnancy I am thinking of going back out on the bike with the trailer since my partner works ill need them with me. I am just wondering what the age children have to be to go in the trailer my son is 4 years old now and my daughter is 9 months old, would I need one of them baby seats in it? and wear would I get baby helmets from?
hope you can help because I really need to start getting fit again since pregnancy.

hear is the link so you no wich trailer it is http://www.amazon.co.uk/KRANICH-665...sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1232444764&sr=1-6

Kimberley


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Feb 2009)

A couple of friends of mine were putting their little one in in a car seat / carry cot at about 9 months if memory serves me correctly, however having never had kids myself i'm rubbish at ages of them, they had her in the spring and they had her in there late summer...

i'd guess its what you as a parent are happy doing.


----------



## hubgearfreak (16 Feb 2009)

you can take a baby in a bicycle seat or trailer once they're strong enough to hold their own head up well. 6 months is borderline, 9 months is fine

as for helmets, i hate to say it but halfords has a lot in stock


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2009)

No need to wait 'til their 9 months. I see quiet a few of these - good from 4 months apparently

http://www.steco.nl/pages/consumer/index.php?taal=nl&page=Producten&cid=12&pid=20

Our youngest took her first cycle ride at about 7 weeks I think - strapped to the front of Mrs DP using some kind of shawl effort.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Feb 2009)

I love the Dutch! So very practical about cycling!! And you do awesome apple cake too.


----------



## DrMekon (3 Apr 2009)

We used the weber sear with the newborn insert in our croozer 737 trailer - iirc, it says from 6 weeks but we waited til 3 months. It has holes in the back that the existing restraints in the trailer thread through. It looks pretty universal to me

http://www.wondermom.co.uk/acatalog/Weber_Baby_Seat_Newborn_Insert.html

edit - that link is for the insert, the seat is here

http://www.wondermom.co.uk/acatalog/Weber_Baby_Seat.html

We kept ours when we sold the trailer, and bakfiets.nl have made a cool plugin for the bakfiets that converts that seat into a pram, which our next one will endure.


----------



## samandabismum (12 Apr 2009)

I cycle with a combination of my 3 children in the trailer - ages 4,3 and just 1.
We have a chariot trailer and used the baby insert until a couple of weeks agoe when I got one of these off e-bay
http://www.wondermom.co.uk/acatalog/Chariot_Baby_Supporter.html
It is universal I think as the seller had used it on a burley and it give a bit more support than the standard harness. It does take up a bit of space but still could fit baby plus one of the others in. I like it as if makes the little one seem a bit snugger than just on the seat.
I think my older 2 went straight to the seat when they were around 9 months to 1 year and I just wedged the heads with a cushion when they fell asleep.


----------

